# Wo kommt die her ? Unglaublich!!!



## Springmaus (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ein guter Freund hat einen sehr großen Teich. Nun  rief er mich an und erzählte das er ein neuen Teichbewohner

hat, ich solle doch vorbeikommen und meine Camera mitbringen. Das tat ich auch aber was ich dann sah

kommte ich fast nicht glauben! Wie kommt eine Schildkröte in den Teich ?


Nun hat er auch Fische in seinem Teich und fand gestern einen sehr großen Karpfen tot, ein großes Loch

hatte der Fisch in seinem Körper!  Nun glaubt er das es die Schildkröte war!       Kann das sein?

Die Schildkröte hat mindestens einen Durchmesser von ca. 30 cm.


----------



## pema (14. Juli 2014)

Tja,
es gibt sicherlich einen netten Nachbarn, dessen süße kleine Rotwangenschildkröte plötzlich doch größer als ein Fünfmarkstück (kennt das noch jemand hier) wurde.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass diese Schildkröte auf Fischjagd geht. Die können wirklich sehr verfressen werden und haben einen sehr starken Biss.
petra


----------



## butzbacher (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo Doris,

die hat auf jeden Fall jemand ausgesetzt oder es gibt einen schlecht gesicherten Gartenteich in der Nähe, wo die abgehauen ist. Schmuckschildkröten sind Fleisch- (Fisch-)fresser. Ist also sehr wahrscheinlich, dass sie sich an dem Karpfen satt gefressen hat. Wobei auch eines festzustellen ist, einen gesunden großen Fisch kann eine Schildkröte normalerweise nicht erbeuten. Es kann also gut sein, dass der Karpfen nicht fit oder sogar krank bzw. zum Zeitpunkt des angefressen werden schon tot war.

Gruß André


----------



## Brittami (14. Juli 2014)

Einem Bekannten von mir ist schon mal eine Schildkröte aus dem kleinen Gartentümpel abgehauen. Obwohl er alles abgesucht hat, inclusive Kiesteich in der Nähe, ward sie nie mehr gesehen.

Und vor vielen Jahren fand eine Freundin meiner Schwester mit schöner Regelmässigkeit des Nachbars Schildi in ihrem Swimmingpool.........

LG
Britta


----------



## wp-3d (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

es ist eine Gelbwangenschildkröte.
Ich kann dem André nur zustimmen, gesunde Fische können sie im Teich kaum erbeuten.


.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Juli 2014)

Hi,

wie Andre schon schreib ist der Karpfen bestimmt  nicht der Schildkröte selbst, sondern wohl was anderem zum Opfer gefallen (Karpfen sind z.Z. ja hier und da auch am laichen, die dabei stattfindenden Sadomasoorgien fordern auch mal das eine oder andere Karpfenleben). Aas verschmähen Schmuckschildkröten genausowenig wie auch __ Gelbrandkäfer, die hat sich da an so nem Gratis Fischsnack wohl auch nur bedient.

Hier im Boga Marburg sind auch immer wieder mal div. Schmuckschildkröten in den Teichen anzutreffen. Die reisen da wohl öfters in Taschen an wenn sie für ein 60cm Aquarium zu groß werden und nicht mehr so richtig auf ihre "Insel mit Palme" passen und für immer häufigere Arbeit (Wasserwechsel, Beckenreinigung ) sorgen

MfG Frank


----------



## Springmaus (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

so und nu  im Teich lassen  das geht nicht spätestens im Winter wird sie sterben 

Aber wie soll man die fangen ???? Is doch ein sehr großer Teich.


----------



## butzbacher (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo Doris,

es ist nicht sicher, das sie im Winter stirbt, die haben schon Chancen hier zu überwintern.

Also wenn deinen Freund die Schildi nicht stört und er damit leben kann, dass ggf. doch mal ein Fisch in dieser verschwindet, einfach nix machen.

Gruß André


----------



## allesunterwasser (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo, meine Rotwange verbringt den Sommer auch im Teich und an die Fische geht sie nicht mal wenn sie direkt vor ihrer Schnauze rumschwimmen. Allerdings ist im Teich überwintern keine gute Idee. Unsere Winter sind zu lang und zu wechselhaft. Musste ich leider selber erfahren als ich vor einigen Jahren eine nicht zeitig genug rausfischen konnte und die stand wirklich gut im Futter. Trotzdem leider nicht überlebt.Ich würde die Gelbwange super gerne übernehmen aber ist leider zu weit weg.
Gruß Theo


----------



## Springmaus (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

Er findet es ja auch schön (wenn die keine Fische anknabbert) nur wie bekommt man die wieder aus dem Teich raus.
Der Teich ist riesen groß.


----------



## Sebb (15. Juli 2014)

Ja da muss man wohl geduldig auf die jagt gehen oder versuchen irgendwie zu locken. 

In welcher Stadt ist denn die Schildkröte?


----------



## Limnos (15. Juli 2014)

Hi

Gelbwangenschildkröten erbeuten nur erheblich geschwächte oder tote Fische. Da sie einen lebendenFisch von mehr als Fingergröße, der noch schwimmen kann, nicht festhalten kann, wäre sie auch gar nicht in der Lage ihn zu fangen, da __ Schildkröten auf jeden Fallen weniger gut schwimmen können als Fische. Ausnahmen davon sind Geierschildkröte und die Matamata. 
Im Übrigen: wenn Schildkröten oft aus Teichen verschwinden, ist es auch nicht so unwahrscheinlich, dass sie in anderen Teichen auftauchen. Man kann sie auch mit Brekkis füttern. Ein Problem ist nur, dass Fische meist schneller sind. Auch die mögen Brekkis wie auch das normale Schildkrötenfutter.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Juli 2014)

Die __ Schildkröten können überwintern, schaffen es aber wohl nicht immer. Fische lassen die in Ruhe, wenn die Fische nicht schon halb tot sind. Bekannter hat im Sommer auch immer seine Schildkröten im Teich. Noch nie was passiert. Meine Rotwangen sind schon vor viellen Jahren in den Zoo gekommen. Rotwangen dürfen nicht mehr eingeführt werden. Schildkröte mit Papieren werden zum Teil hoch gehandelt.




Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> "Insel mit Palme" passen


Gibt es die Teile noch???   E-Bay 330895472682 Boh, die Qualkisten gibt es immer noch.


----------



## Brittami (16. Juli 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Gibt es die Teile noch???   E-Bay 330895472682 Boh, die Qualkisten gibt es immer noch.



 Das ist ja fast schlimmer als ein Goldfischglas und ein sogenannter "XXL Kaninchenkäfig" zusammen!!


----------



## witch127 (18. Juli 2014)

Ich denke eher, es handelt sich hier um die Hieroglyphen-Schmuckschildkröte ... 

http://www.zierschildkroete.de/page...kschildkroete-pseudemys-concinna-concinna.php

Wie man sie rauskriegt... keine Ahnung. Vielleicht langsam an ein Futter gewöhnen. Verfressen sind sie wohl alle... Dürfte mit viel Geduld evtl. möglich sein. 
Ich habe nur Emys, daher kenne ich mich mit diesen Artgenossen überhaupt nicht aus.


----------



## Michael der 2. (18. Juli 2014)

Hi

Eine Schildkröte wurde diesen Frühling aus dem Fischweiher heraus geangelt, dürfte auch so 30cm groß gewesen sein, etwa Tellergroß. Ob das ne gute Idee ist weiß ich aber wirklich nicht

Vorteil ist, dass sie immer zum Luftholen auftauchen muss. Wenn man aber die Mitte nicht erreichen kann, sie wird wohl ungern ans Ufer kommen, wenn da Menschen sich bewegen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Harry (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen.
Zum Thema Schildkrötenhaltung im Gartenteich.
Wir halten im Gartenteich seit etwa 20 Jahre 5 Rotwangenschildkröten.
Diese __ Schildkröten überwintern auch im Teich, unter dem Eis.
Die Tiere stammen aus dem Tierheim, eine (genannt Beuli) hat bereits seit der Übernahme einen stark deformierten Panzer, dies ist das Resultat schlechter Haltung (fehlendes UV-Licht).
Man kann also diese Tiere im Teich halten aber:

Die Tiere wandern, dass Gelände muss ausbruchsicher sein. Die Tiere klettern auch besser als man denkt! Ein Zaun reicht da nicht, da klettern sie drüber.
Der Teich ist dann auch nur noch ein Schildkrötenteich! Unser Teich war total zugewachsen... bis die Schildkröten kamen... Seerosen haben keine Chance, die Wasseroberfläche in unserem Teich war zugewachsen (Nymphaea alba) alle Blätter wurde an den Stengeln abgebissen, neue Blätter schafften es nicht mehr bis zur Oberfläche. __ Rohrkolben und __ Schwertlilien hielten durch da sie bereits Jahre zuvor eingesetzt wurden und entsprechend gewachsen waren.  

__ Wasserschildkröten sind "Predatoren"! Selbst Amsel, die zum Baden an den Teich kamen, wurde gejagt (manchmal erfolgreich).
Das hin und her macht die Schildkröten krank! In einem Teich der tief genug ist und in dem es genügend Schlamm gibt überwintern die Schildkröten. Auch wenn sie im Frühjahr unter der Eisschicht schwimmen lässt man den Teich in Ruhe!
Klares Wasser? Niemals!
Leider sind die meisten Menschen beratungsresistent...
Ich bekam fast Jährlich neue Schildkröten gebracht, die ich vermittelte, weil der Teich nicht groß genug ist für mehr als 5 dieser Tiere.
Da wurde alles so erklärt. wie oben aufgelistet.
Trotzdem kam nicht nur ein mal der Anruf: "ich habe die Schildkröte im Keller, sie war unter dem Eis und ich habe es aufgeschlagen und sie befreit...".
Dieser Teich ist mitten im Dorf, es wandern dort keine Amphibien zu.
__ Moderlieschen und __ Stichlinge wurden nicht erbeutet (zumindest nicht merklich).
Wenn man das alles in Kauf nimmt, kann man den Tieren ein neues Zuhause bieten und hat auch Spaß daran.
Sie folgen einem bis ins Wohnzimmer...
Die Tierheime sind froh wenn ihnen jemand solche Tiere abnimmt, Wildfänge kaufen ist ein NoGo!
Gelbwangen werden immer noch eingeführt, obwohl ihre artgerechte Haltung eine Zimmerhaltung ausschließt.
Die Tiere werden dann irgendwann im See oder Fluss "entsorgt".
Ich hoffe, dieser Bericht hält manch einen davon ab, aus einer Bierlaune heraus mal schnell 2 hübsche kleine Schildkrötchen zu kaufen.
Danke fürs lesen!
Gruß Harry 
Weitere Fragen werde ich gerne beantworten.


----------



## Springmaus (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für deinen Bericht !

Ich werd mal nachfragen was mit der Schildkröte ist! Der Teich ist riesengroß und auch Tief genug und klares Wasser gibt es da nicht!
Es ist ein Naturteich!


----------



## mickeymuc (30. Juli 2014)

Uns ist vor vielen Jahren auch einmal eine Schildkröte zugewandert, sie ist aus einem Teich ein paar Straßen weiter oben abgehauen, offenbar weil sie sich dort mit der zweiten Schildkröte nicht vertrug (sagte die Besitzerin). sie war noch eher klein, vllt. 15-20 cm und ist in unseren Teich eingewandert, ca. 3*4 m und 70 cm tief. Sie hat dort sicher vier Jahre gelebt und war sehr scheu - an Fangen war nicht zu denken, selbst wenn jemand nur auf den Balkon ging ist sie gleihc abgetaucht. Den Seerosen und Wasserpflanzen hat sie übrigens nichts getan. gefüttert haben wir sie nie - und das Wasser blieb klar.
Eines Tages war der Teich dann undicht und wir haben ihn  zur Lecksuche abgelassen, dabei konnte ich sie fangen und zurückbringen. Dann bin ich mla gespannt wie Ihr mit Eurem Familienzuwachs weiter verfahrt!


----------



## maarkus (11. Sep. 2014)

Ich hole das Thema mal wieder hoch. Als ich die Tage an den Bach ging, plumpste was großes Schwarzes ins Wasser. Beim genaueren hinsehen, war es eine Wasserschildkröte... Da es langsam kälter wird, wartet im Bach auf sie der sichere Tod, da dieser nur 5-10 cm tief ist. Ich habe sie eingesammelt und an unserenTeich gesetzt. Ihr scheint es hier sehr gut zu gefallen. Sie kann ja bei Bedarf einfach verschwinden. Sie sonnt sich gerne auf den Steinen und frisst bereits sogar aus der Hand. Eigentlich möchte ich sie nicht haben, obwohl ich sie auch gerne mal beobachte.

Was mache ich jetzt? Der eigentliche Besitzer wird sich wohl kaum melden.


----------



## Harry (11. Sep. 2014)

Vielleicht hast du Glück und ein Zoo in deiner Nähe nimmt sie auf.


----------



## andreas w. (11. Sep. 2014)

Gegenvorschlag: wenn´s für dich und natürlich auch für die Schildkröte in Ordnung ist, daß sie bei euch im Teich ist - lass sie drinnen. Wenn´s ihr gefällt und sie keine Schäden anrichtet, kann´s nicht so schlecht sein.
Glückwunsch zum Neuzugang und gut iss.


----------



## Zacky (11. Sep. 2014)

Ebay-Kleinanzeigen, Aushang beim TA oder beim Zoofachhandel versuchen abzugeben, oder auch Zoo/Tierpark anfragen!?


----------



## Harry (11. Sep. 2014)

In privaten Händen werden sie meist zu Wanderpokale.
Nur die wenigsten haben einen wirklich ausbruchsicheren Garten oder wissen worauf sie sich einlassen. 

Eine Schildkröte wird einen gut bewachsenen Teich nicht so schnell komplett zerlegen. 
Wenn der Garten ausbruchsicher ist kann man es ja mal mit ihr versuchen. 
Wichtig ist sie einfach über den Winter in Ruhe zu lassen. Die überwintert im Teich, egal wie das Wetter ist.


----------



## maarkus (11. Sep. 2014)

Den Winter darf sie gerne bleiben, aber ich bekomm den Garten nicht ganz ausbruchsicher, da zum Bach hin alles offen ist. 
Meine Seerosen wurden alle schon geköpft und auch einiges an UW-Pflanzen herausgerissen  
Ich frag mich morgen nach der Arbeit mal in den von euch genannten Einrichtungen durch. Vielleicht hab ich Glück. Sie soll es natürlich gut haben, zumal es ein wirklich zutrauliches Exemplar ist. 
Hat hier jemand Interesse? Standort wäre bei Landau in der Pfalz.


----------



## cafechaos0 (3. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
mein Teich ist überhaupt nicht ausbruchsicher und trotzdem leben dort 5 __ Schildkröten, 3 davon sind bereits darin gewesen und 2 sind später dazu gekommen.
Sie scheinen gut durch den Winter zu kommen. Allerdings habe ich keine Wasserpflanzen mehr drin! Alles weggefressen. Die Vorpächter haben sich immer darüber geärgert das sie die immer an der Angel hatten. Ich habe mal gehört das sie Einzelgänger sind, aber das scheint nicht so. Die Verpächterin sagte mir das die erste in ein Regenrückhaltebeckken abgewandert war, nun ist sie aber wieder da. Die erste Schildkröte habe ich vor 2 Wochen schon gesehen, aber nach dem Kälteeinbruch war sie wieder weg. Dem Fischbestand scheinen sie nicht zu schaden.


----------



## Lyliana (3. Apr. 2015)

maarkus schrieb:


> Den Winter darf sie gerne bleiben, aber ich bekomm den Garten nicht ganz ausbruchsicher, da zum Bach hin alles offen ist.
> Meine Seerosen wurden alle schon geköpft und auch einiges an UW-Pflanzen herausgerissen
> Ich frag mich morgen nach der Arbeit mal in den von euch genannten Einrichtungen durch. Vielleicht hab ich Glück. Sie soll es natürlich gut haben, zumal es ein wirklich zutrauliches Exemplar ist.
> Hat hier jemand Interesse? Standort wäre bei Landau in der Pfalz.




Nähe Landau?? Frag mal im Reptilium nach. Das wäre meine erste Anlaufstelle noch vor dem Zoo. 


Falls das noch aktuell ist. 

Bei uns hats auch durch Hasen und Ratten Löcher unter den Zäunen hier und da. Sonst würde ich sie nehmen. Ich würd eh alles nehmen  ... voll schlimm.


----------



## Limnos (4. Apr. 2015)

Hi

Das mit dem Ausbrechen kann ich nur bestätigen. Obwohl mein Garten rings umzäunt ist, bzw. ans Haus grenzt, haben bei mir noch alle __ Schildkröten "die Biege" gemacht. Selbst solche, die zutraulich zur Fütterung heran schwammen, waren irgendwann mal verschwunden, ohne dass ich von ihnen irgendwelche Überreste hätte finden können. Selbst eine Landschildkröte sah ich einmal hoch klettern, wo zwei Maschendrahtzäune rechtwinklig zusammen stießen, Den Fluchtversuch konnte ich noch vereiteln, den nächsten nicht mehr.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## jolantha (5. Apr. 2015)

Limnos schrieb:


> Das mit dem Ausbrechen kann ich nur bestätigen.



Team Wolfgang 
Die, die bei mir Zwischenstation machte, war irgendwann genauso spurlos verschwunden, wie sie aufgetaucht war .


----------

